# Orlando one bedrm March 20-26



## eliotmark (Feb 25, 2016)

Looking for 1 bedroom near Disney to cover stay from March 20 through 26.

eliotmark


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Feb 25, 2016)

I have Wyndham Star Island available. 1Bedroom deluxe Unit with full kitchen. On 192 at Poniciana Blvd. (5000 Avenue of the Stars
Kissimmee FL 34746 ) 5 miles to Disney. $600 for the week.
PM or email me if interested.
-Deb


----------



## eliotmark (Mar 2, 2016)

*Reservation confirmed*

I have a confirmed reservation.  Thank you to all who replied.

eliotmark


----------

